# Linux will nicht Herunterfahren



## sterndi (27. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute !

Ich habe seit neuesten eine Linux kiste in verwendung mit Raid 1 (2x 80 GB Software Raid 1).
Das Raid funktioniert 1A unter SUSE.

Mein Problem ist beim Herunterfahren hengt sich der PC auf.
Und macht nichts mehr.

Bei einem Reboot funktioniert aber alles einwandfrei.

Wist ihr vielleicht was der Fehler sein kann ?

Danke in vorraus.

MFG Christian


----------

